# Traditional Broadheads



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Alright y'all, so before I start.... I know it's not close to bow season and I'm not trying to start a peeing contest. Now with all that being said.... What should I look for in a traditional broadhead? I know 2 blades but single or double bevel? Which one have y'all had the best luck with? Are there certain heads that are better than others? Whatever info y'all might have would be awesome!

This is gonna be my first season hunting with a trad bow and I'm stoked!


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

It's always "close" to bow season - it's just a matter of perspective. 

I have always preferred 2-blade heads over 3-blade heads mainly because that's one less blade I have to sharpen. I shot the 200 grain Ace Super Express head for years with good results but decided to try out single-bevel heads in 2015 for a moose hunt I was going on. I was concerned about penetration and tip curl if I hit a rib going in. I'm glad I switched! I used 190 grain Cutthroats and when I shot my moose I did, indeed, hit a rib going in. The broadhead split the rib and kept on going just like it was supposed to. Since then I have used the 190 grain single-bevel Meatheads and had success with those as well. Single bevel heads are easy to sharpen and are, again, 2 surfaces less to worry about. The only thing I'm not crazy about is their price.

Darren


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Darren, how do you like to sharpen a two blade broadhead? Do you think a lansky knife sharpening kit would work well? Thanks, Lunger


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Keesey said:


> Alright y'all, so before I start.... I know it's not close to bow season and I'm not trying to start a peeing contest. Now with all that being said.... What should I look for in a traditional broadhead? I know 2 blades but single or double bevel? Which one have y'all had the best luck with? Are there certain heads that are better than others? Whatever info y'all might have would be awesome!
> 
> This is gonna be my first season hunting with a trad bow and I'm stoked!


Why 2 blades.... :grin:? Snuffers RULE in my OPINION... and have it all... Woodsmans, MA3's and Bodkins also do a grand job.... SNUFFERS.... as for bevel... it doesn't matter... just make sure whatever you're shooting is sharp enough...


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I wish I had enough experience with trad kills to speak intelligently on this. That said my only trad deer was with a single bevel Griz stick 175 grain head. They are easy to touch up. 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

No expert here but I have handled quite a few traditional heads in the last couple years. First thing I would ask is what is your setup and what are you hunting? Do you want glue on heads or screw on heads? What weight do you need? 

Having no clue on what your are looking to do, as long as you can work with heads in the 150-250 range for screw ins, I can't see how you can go wrong with the zwickey delta or eskimo. It is extremely durable, flies very nice out of a tuned bow, penetrates as good as any, is sold at a very fair price, and is as time tested as anything out there. I find the zwickey heads very easy to get very sharp with simple tools and no real sharpening skills. Even if you buy them and hate them, they never last long in the classifieds.


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

lunger 66 said:


> Darren, how do you like to sharpen a two blade broadhead? Do you think a lansky knife sharpening kit would work well? Thanks, Lunger


I have tried about every sharpening tool known to Man and I have had the best luck with the KME sharpening system. This is not to be confused with the KME broadhead sharpener. Like the name says, that one is only for broadheads while the sharpening system is primarily made for knives but works well on broadheads too. The owner of the company, Ron Swartz, is a great guy and will stay on the phone with you all day to help you use his product correctly. 

Before I got my KME setup, I had read posts about using it and getting broadheads "scary sharp". I didn't know what that meant until I got mine, started sharpening some heads, and accidentally cut myself several times just by brushing against them. My wife got tired of the blood on the floor and demanded that I wear Kevlar fish cleaning gloves while sharpening stuff. She's a smart woman! That demand has saved me several stitches and pints of blood.

Darren


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

My heads:

215g German Kinetic silver flame - awesome heads. I got 6 with a bow I bought. 3 pass throughs last year. But at $85/3 they are more than I would spend. If they were under $50, I wouldn't look elsewhere. 

250g VPA two blades - much more reasonably priced. Fly great. Sharp out of package. 1 pass though last year. Easy to sharpen with my spyderco. 

225g Steele force phatheads. Just picked up 6 for $35 so I plan to try them out. True 3-1 for what is supposed to be great penetration. Single bevel which means they should be simple to sharpen and help with good rotation. Pretty sharp from package. 

Honestly, if it's sharp and flys well, you should be good. What I have already should last me a long time unless I tune something out of this weight range.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

lunger 66 said:


> Darren, how do you like to sharpen a two blade broadhead? Do you think a lansky knife sharpening kit would work well? Thanks, Lunger


It should Mark. Get as close as you can to the angle on the BH. I use a spyderco kit which is similar to the lansky.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'll look that up, and thanks Darren. Mark


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Brian, I guess we were typing at the same time. I'll look at your kit also. Never received bad advice from you. Lol!!!!!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I keep wanting to try some Simmons but I keep falling back on Snuffers  

If ya have enough horse power they work great


----------



## GrahamVT (Jul 5, 2017)

Great stuff in here, thanks!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

2 blade Magnus stingers, cheap on the bank account and fly awesome, great customer service, I use the 150 grain heads and have killed 3 hogs the past 3 months with my ilf setup
Wish I had pics but my phone was stolen and I had to start over basically 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

2 blade single bevel heads with close to 3:1 mechanical advantage and tanto tip. I find that single bevel are significantly stronger and maintain their structural integrity on contact. Also tanto tip will aid in ability to split bones. 
Marko


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

zwickey broadheads are made in Minnesota since 1938 , I still use them in my whitetail bows. I used a simple wood block to hold broadhead,sharpen it with a nickleson file single edge like a foot long with a handle on file.i can get them to shave the hair off my arm ,takes a few to learn to proper angle for sharpness. good luck,Pete53


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Woodsman elite, woodsman. I sharpen them on a file or LIGHTLY on a belt sander. You can also hollow grind slightly pulling across a grinding wheel. Strop on leather to finish. I have shot many critters with trad bow. BIG key is SHARP! If you cannot sharpen the head choose a different design one that you can or buy a presharpened BH. The Abowyer brown bear and tuffhead are probably one of the best out there in single bevel, out of the package, sharp ready to hunt. They are pricy. The other factor is the adaptor. Buy good ones made of steel. When I hunt with aluminum I use aluminum adaptors that are like a swadged arrows of the past. Much stronger! I believe in having the BH connection and BH as stiff as possible. Never cared for a "flexy" BH, much better performance with a rigid head. If you ever shoot wood, they tend to break right behind the point. That is why footed arrows came about.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Any sharp 2 blade or 3 blade will work if you hit the vitals. its really not over thinking a broadhead brand. Better worrying on how to get the one you have sharp as hell.


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

JParanee said:


> I keep wanting to try some Simmons but I keep falling back on Snuffers
> 
> If ya have enough horse power they work great


Just curious what you consider "enough" horsepower, both bow and arrow wise 

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

There are a BUNCH of these threads on here. Do a topic search and you can spend the day reading.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

emrah said:


> Just curious what you consider "enough" horsepower, both bow and arrow wise
> 
> Emrah
> 
> ...


I like pass throughs

On the above deer the arrow was buried in the far shoulder joint 

I would not suggest a head like a big three blade snuffer for someone shooting say a conventional recurve limb or longbow limb in a sub 45 pound limb weight that is drawing less than 27 inches 

There are many variables. A fellow shooting 40 pounds with a 31 inch draw can shoot any head he wants due to the added power stroke or say a guy shooting an SR limb at lower poundages that can get away with shooting a lighter limb 

As for arrow weight 

I believe tune is more important than arrow weight but again I would stick with 8 gpp to 12 gpp and I prefer 10 ish 

Imho Someone shooting a lighter or less efficient limb setup with a short draw should probale stick to a good 2 blade head and everyone should learn to tune and sharpen


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Bill 2311 said:


> There are a BUNCH of these threads on here. Do a topic search and you can spend the day reading.


Yup pretty much the same thing all over again. Curiosity is understandable but it’s hard to do much with a continuous list of personal favorites. Everyone has different equipment with different levels of efficiency…and folks have different levels of experience with multiple broadhead choices.

My point would be that you have to start somewhere in order to have a benchmark for comparison. Like any other equipment choice, it’s doubtful that a person’s initial purchase will be the only equipment decision of their lifetime.

There are many broadheads that will work with whatever you are shooting. I’d suggest keeping it simple and getting something that is reasonably priced. The fundamentals are a sharp, cut on contact head placed in the boileroom should result in meat in the freezer. To that I will only add being very selective of your shot opportunity…wait for as near a “sure thing” as possible. That should demonstrate the broadhead’s potential…and nothing succeeds like success.

I’ve seen broadheads come and go since the late 50’s and it never fails that new products hit the market every year…with new “killer” names…and many folks will be inclined to think that it might accomplish a simple task better than many of its already field-proven predecessors. Actually, there hasn’t been any major improvements over simple design and solid construction.

Personally, I’ve shot a number of heads that have stood the test of time: Zwickey, Magnus, Howard Hill, etc. but I’ve certainly taken more critters with the Bear Razorhead than any other…and I haven’t paid full price for any of the dozens I own for about 40 years. And, I suppose the point there is that although there is a higher-end “collectors” market for the heads, there are also many being sold by folks that don’t see the value in “the old stuff”.

Probably not much help with your question…but I’ve considered the subject a source of entertainment each and every year for a long time. All I got…Rick.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Bill 2311 said:


> There are a BUNCH of these threads on here. Do a topic search and you can spend the day reading.


Yes but it's the off season. It's a forum. Not a research project. We can beat the dead horse as often as we want. [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Seriously though, for those of us who shot wheels for many years we never saw a broadhead over 125 grains at our local pro shop. It's an interesting transition. 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

You're exactly right. Only 100 gr and 125gr heads around here. I have to order what I want. That is especially true when it comes to trad stuff. Matter of fact, i'm the only trad shooter in the archery club that I just joined. Lunger


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

GCook said:


> Yes but it's the off season. It's a forum. Not a research project. We can beat the dead horse as often as we want. [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


Yep. So... fixed blade or Rage?

..... sorry couldn't resist!

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

JParanee said:


> I like pass throughs
> 
> On the above deer the arrow was buried in the far shoulder joint
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe. I'm 45/30" so I think I'd be good. I've settled on Eskimos (525 total, 250 bh including adapter, 50 gr insert, 27% foc). Got them all razor sharp and stropped.

In fact, I'm going to also shoot 145 gr Eskilites out of one of my compounds too (54#, 500 gr total weight). Shoots fantastic.

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Keesey said:


> Alright y'all, so before I start.... I know it's not close to bow season and I'm not trying to start a peeing contest. Now with all that being said.... What should I look for in a traditional broadhead? I know 2 blades but single or double bevel? Which one have y'all had the best luck with? Are there certain heads that are better than others? Whatever info y'all might have would be awesome!
> 
> This is gonna be my first season hunting with a trad bow and I'm stoked!


I have several different ones at any given time in my quiver. VPA, old Magnus, Simmons, Zwickey, Grizzly and some others floating around. Part of the fun is trying out different ones and sharpening them up. I can't say I've ever been disappointed with any of those, just my aim lol.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

emrah said:


> Thanks Joe. I'm 45/30" so I think I'd be good. I've settled on Eskimos (525 total, 250 bh including adapter, 50 gr insert, 27% foc). Got them all razor sharp and stropped.
> 
> In fact, I'm going to also shoot 145 gr Eskilites out of one of my compounds too (54#, 500 gr total weight). Shoots fantastic.
> 
> ...


I would not want to be on the receiving end  

Sounds like your good to go 

You long draw guys got it good


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

I really appreciate all the help! This has been great reading all the posts and all the info! I'm really looking forward to this season, I can honestly say I don't think I've been this pumped in a while 

Also I knew when I posted I'd be beating a dead horse, but I also know there are alot of new heads on the market since some of the older posts and people may have switched heads due to certain reasons since those older posts. Also I was kinda lazy haha


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

If you have the horsepower a Simmons Treeshark is bad news.


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Also I forgot to post my setup, I'm shooting a 45# Samick Sage at about 26" give or take a little bit. 600 spine full length Black Eagle vintage arrows, probably gonna trim them down a little though due to my little alligator arms. Running a brass insert which weigh about 43 grains. Right now it's looking like 125 grain points are shooting good with this set up, but plan to do some more tweaking to see if I can really fine tune my set up.


----------



## Abdiel777 (Nov 18, 2010)

I just picked up a Bear Grizzly at Cabela's for a song in the Cave to get back into hunting after a hiatus, so I'm hunting it in the fall. I've not taken an animal with the trad bow but have 'practiced' with a multitude of heads over the years. The good news is that most trad heads fly fine, except Muzzys... I've never like how they fly for me (sorry Mr. Eichler). I currently have some Montecs from G5 that I will probably use. They get stupid sharp and are super solid and straight. I think they are 100 or 125 gr, so to bump the tip weight, I plan to use some brass inserts on the arrows. I can say that in a target, single bevels rip 'em apart and really penetrate, but like others have said, they are PRICEY. I was looking at Eclipse Werewolfs (werewolves?) this AM and they are an astonishing $100 for 6... that's quite the investment. Woodsmans are awesome, fly well, but I found harder to sharpen. Personally, I think the Red Feather Archery single bevel 3 blade heads are the best bang for your buck. They are $30 for 3, easy to sharpen, single bevel and 3:1. Only trick is you have to glue on ferrels for the 3:1 head. But for us working folk on a budget, sometimes just making what ya got in the shed work can be the best option... hence, the Montecs.


----------



## Hood2 (Jun 28, 2016)

There are a lot of good broadheads on the market and each has its pros and cons. The main things I look at are how easy they are to sharpen. I also look at how durable the head is as I want to make sure it holds up. My personal preference is a two blade with bleeder blades.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> 2 blade Magnus stingers, cheap on the bank account and fly awesome, great customer service, I use the 150 grain heads and have killed 3 hogs the past 3 months with my ilf setup
> Wish I had pics but my phone was stolen and I had to start over basically
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't say enough about the 150 grain stinger/buzzcut. I like the bleeders but I have a bunch of both and shoot them together.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Zwickey broadheads have killed every animal that has been hunted with a bow in the world,myself using Zwickey broadheads I have killed and had great success with this list of big game animals using Zwickey broadheads > elk,buffalo,black bear,whitetail deer,mule deer,mountain lion,goat,pigs and many other critters too.


----------



## Crushinweight (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm a fan of Simmons two blade heads. If I were using a three blade it would be VPA.


----------



## DeerTrax (Jun 13, 2017)

I've used zwicky 2 blade n now use the stingers. Great heads


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

rogbo said:


> Can't say enough about the 150 grain stinger/buzzcut. I like the bleeders but I have a bunch of both and shoot them together.


Those are pretty awesome heads too. Best blood trail I've ever seen came from a 4 blade Buzzcut 150.


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

OK, since nobody has mentioned them, I really love the flight and penetration of my Strickland single bevel Helix. They fly as well as my field points out to 30yds (which is as far as I've practiced or hunt, so they could be garbage after that) and the spiral wound channel is legit. You can literally feel them twist in your hand when you pull them out of a target.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

maddog20/20 said:


> OK, since nobody has mentioned them, I really love the flight and penetration of my Strickland single bevel Helix. They fly as well as my field points out to 30yds (which is as far as I've practiced or hunt, so they could be garbage after that) and the spiral wound channel is legit. You can literally feel them twist in your hand when you pull them out of a target.


I killed my first buck with a recurve with a helix.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I got some two blade heads when I started cause they were traditional. Now all I use em for is snakes and practice shots before I get outta the stand. I stick with three blades or a main two blade with bleeders to shoot critters. Got tired of no blood trails with the two blades. Love the woodsman ss heads


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Broadheads are a good piece of equipment to invest in. Well made, and tough. This is one of, if not the most important, piece of a bowhunters equipment. If the broadhead fails, every other factor is well, not a factor.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

I too prefer 3 blades like a Snuffer, Woodsman, VPA, or G5 Montec. All of them are incredibly easy to sharpen with a simple flat diamond stone. I've also shot 2 blade Steelforce heads with great results, but prefer the ease of sharpening with the 3 blades.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Crushinweight said:


> I'm a fan of Simmons two blade heads. If I were using a three blade it would be VPA.


X2....I use Simmons TreeSharks. .....if I ever decide to switch to a 3 blade it'll be a VPA....


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

JParanee said:


> I like pass throughs
> 
> On the above deer the arrow was buried in the far shoulder joint
> 
> ...


^^^JP pretty much summed up my thoughts. 

My favorite head is the 2 and 3 blade VPA 150s...both tune the same in my bow


----------



## coach_1 (Oct 16, 2012)

lunger 66 said:


> You're exactly right. Only 100 gr and 125gr heads around here. I have to order what I want. That is especially true when it comes to trad stuff. Matter of fact, i'm the only trad shooter in the archery club that I just joined. Lunger


That's funny because I'm in the opposite position. I'm one of five compound shooters at mine. I've got a ton of old guys to learn from.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

This year I will be shooting 200 gr RW CutThroat broadheads from RMSGear.com.

Setup - #45 Hoyt Satori 64 inch -- 400 Spine Gold Tip Traditional -- Total weight 520 gr


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I used Cutthroat 150s and 200s last year. Great heads. VPA Penetrators did a great job as well. I'm going with Simmons Tigersharks this season. Flying great and looking forward to using them on deer and elk this season.


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Alright y'all, gonna bring this back up one time..... I think I've got it narrowed down to 2 heads and would like some opinions or experiences.

Helix or Cut Throat. Thoughts? One better than the other? Experiences (good, bad or indifferent)?


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

Tough call...they look like basically the same thing with some minor tweaks.


----------

